# Should I wear black shoes with taupe pants?



## Jon1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Also, is it okay to wear dress boots and a dress belt with chinos, or are they strictly casual? My only pair of casual shoes are Top Siders, but boat shoes don't seem appropriate for 30 degree weather.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jon1 said:


> Also, is it okay to wear dress boots and a dress belt with chinos, or are they strictly casual? My only pair of casual shoes are Top Siders, but boat shoes don't seem appropriate for 30 degree weather.


You can, but I prefer very dark brown. Suede can be nice. Chinos *are *casual. And yes, you can wear some dress boots and belts with them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While you can wear black shoes with taupe trousers, it would provide a level of contrast that might prove distracting. As was suggested by Flanderian, brown shoes would be a better option. As to your question regarding the wear of dress boots and a dress belt with chinos, their was a time in my life, when I was first transitioning from full time military service to civilian life, that I wore a pair of black Dehner Dress Wellingtons with wool gabardines, chinos, jeans, etc, and thought it looked pretty darn sharp. All these years later, I still wear them occasionally, though not with light khaki or taupe colored trousers!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

The black shoe does imply "on business" or "on duty", but I think the style counts for more. Take a look, if you like it, go for it


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Some folks mix the color groups like this these days, but it looks goofy to me. With just a minimally adequate footwear wardrobe, this can be avoided.


----------



## Jon1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Orsini said:


> Some folks mix the color groups like this these days, but it looks goofy to me. With just a minimally adequate footwear wardrobe, this can be avoided.


Well, the thing about taupe is that it's kind of both a gray tone and an earth tone. I guess dark brown shoes would look best, but I'd rather not buy a new pair of shoes just to match one pair of pants.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with Orsini-it's not complementary. Burgundy/#8 shell looks well with taupe, as well. And with just one more pair of shoes in either a med.-dark brown or burgundy, you'll have a lot more options.

Just bide your time and wait for an AE sale, or try the Shoe Bank.


----------

